# Rotten Egg/ Bunny card exchange



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

yay so excited for this! we can also mix in hallowe'en rotten eggs! 
feel free to pm away
looking forward to seeing all the great cards!
and as always its can be a mixer of hallowe'en and easter/ostara!
let the rotten eggs fester!!!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bump bump hippy hop


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I join in  I enjoyed getting the vampy valentines so this should be just as much fun!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bumpy bump Peter rotten tail is on his way


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Moving up lost bump


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well you got to know I'm in.. Unlimited, To the US mainly but will send a limited number to parts unknown.

Hallowmas you've taught me something new - Ostara... I had to look it up as I've never come across that one before, the Celtic Spring Equinox. You know whenever I hear the word Equinox I think of that terrible 1970 movie by that name. I remember seeing it at the Drive - In back then... OHHH just looked it up and TCM will be showing it on March 4... gonna have to set the Tivo for that one and make cards while watching it.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in for 15 to 20. I have a design in mind.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay getting so excited going to michaels to get some rubber bunny/egg stamps ! And hobby lobby
Any one else want a rotten egg!!!!!?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in!!! I will send cards to anywhere, no limit!! 

This is going to be great! Off to Michaels to get some supplies  Thank you hallowmas for putting this together!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't forget to print those online money off coupons for Micheals... oh and Joann fabric has a couple of good one this week too.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for reminding me! lol I was about to get ready to go out and totally forgot to actually. They have been having great coupons lately.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay need to deliver more rotten eggs any more peeps!!!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I got my cards for the rotten egg at 50% off at micheals and I got more hallowe'en card stock also !!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll decide within the day if I think I have time to accomplish cards for exchange.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Here comes Bunny Rotten bumping down the Forum trail Hopping more haunter join in the fun.... Bumpity bump bump... right on up the list.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bunny rotten wants to deliver his egg com on peeps!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Any more peeps!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bunny rotten wants to drop you some eggs!
Peeps!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

bump  Come join us!


----------



## mindlesscreation88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Trying to work off of some online art to create a Little bunny Rotten tail card created. Trying to make it more on our haunter side of things.... Mwahahahaha


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in - no limit & any country! 

I think this is the first time I actually bought the accessories before the cards! Lol But y'all are right - the Michaels coupons have been so good lately, I just had to "hop" on it!

*hanging head in shame over the bad pun* *not really*


----------



## mindlesscreation88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Alright, drop me lines to exchange cards. I've completed my silly card art.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay we need more peeps!
Rotten peeps!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bunny rotten tail has such rotten eggs that he wants to spread around
peeps


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Come on where are you peeps to scared to exchange a card??


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

ahhh shucks the zombie peeps must have everyone in hiding ... there has to be more peeps willing to brave them to come out and join in the card exchange fun.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Would love more peeps to send rotten eggs to!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bunny rotten tail has some rotten greetings just waiting to be delivered!
More peeps!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

happy friday the 13th ! lucky 13
any more peeps for the rotten tail exchange got lots of rotten eggs to send your way!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

looks like it'll be a smallish crowd for rotten eggs. So since we're the hard core card exchangers I'm going to look ahead and pose the question anyone interested in a Red, White and Dead card exchange for July 4th? I know it's not a traditional card exchange type of holiday but here in the Seattle area it's the time of year for the Red, White and Dead zombie walk. Sounds like as good as any time to exchange a card or 2.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I am totally up for a Red, White and Dead card exchange for July 4th. That sounds awesome, and I love the name of it!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes!!! That sounds excellent zombie July 4th /hallowe'enish cards


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I would be up for a 4th of July card exchange. That's right before our busiest time of the season.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Getting my rotten egg cars made this week


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok I'll plan on posting a Red White and Dead Card Exchange thread for sometime after Memorial Day... humm is it early or late this year... either way maybe we can drum up some interest in exchanging with other zombies, ghost, ghouls, so forth and so on here.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Count me in for a Red White & Dead card exchange as well - how cool! Hubby just asked me the other day, "Is there any holiday you DON'T mail cards for?" Guess I have to amend my answer now! lol


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

My family use to mail all the time, but as the family aged and the older folks moved one to greener pastures, the youngsters pretty much stopped.. email and now texting has taken over.. just not the same as a snail mail greeting... I recall the days when we still had pen pals and actually used to pen and paper to write them. 

These card exchanges allow me to be my quirky self, be creative and share my photos with people who appreciate them... unlike most of my family who thinks driving through cemeteries and snapping photos is weird. Opening a new card from you guys is like getting a little present to unwrap and enjoy... little drops of friendship and love cause you went the extra mile to use a pen didn't just shot me a bunch of abbreviated words while waiting for the light to change.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok my rotten eggs are ready to send, would love to send more if anyone else is interested!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my cards finished and addressed... going outta town for the weekend and wanted then ready when I got home to they'll hit the PO on Monday or Tuesday... I made up a couple of extra if we get new blood that wants to exchange... PM me and I'll get back to you when I get home...


Correction... got Frog to pause a sec from loading the car to sign the MASSIVE number of cards we're sending off so looks like they'll be hitting the PO as we're heading outta town.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I hope someone posts pictures of the cards  I love the exchange but have no ideas for this one, and decided to sit out this round. I'll start brainstorming for the next one!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got mine done will mail them out Friday!
Rotten greetings on the way


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mailed out sat 
Peeps should be getting rotten greetings soon!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like we've fallen off the front page... was hoping while away we'd get some new blood but guess that wasn't in the cards. My hopefully should start arriving soon they went into the mail Thursday or would that be Friday at nearly midnight.... OWWWW AHHHHH the witching hour.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Amok amok the witching hour has begun!!!
Rotten greetings on the way !!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you Stinkerbell n Frog Prince! Received it yesterday but just opened it today - how gorgeous! & the **** inside is so adorably scary (don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't received their card yet)! Did y'all make that yourself? I'm in awe....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Btw, I'm making & sending mine out this Saturday, so any latecomers - join the fun! It's not too late....


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince - Thank you so much for the awesome card! What great pictures! I love the surprise inside too


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my first card yesterday a lovely rotten egg colored greenie blue Thanks so much Hallowmas. I did a few extra if there is a late comer or two let me know. 

As for the little surprise inside Yes I did it with my own three hands... ok 2 but that wouldn't be as funny. Figured we were such a small group this time around I'd make it a little extra special. I use to do the more mundane stuff back in my teens and as a young mom but hadn't done it in 30 years until someone I knew posted a picture of their craftwork on the forum and that got me interested in taking it back up again. Keeps my hands outta the popcorn bowl when watching mindless TV.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you sooo much stinker bell I love the card and the surprise !


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Rotten greetings peeps


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

oh I love that doily


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Hallowmas, & Stinkerbell & Frog Prince thank you both for the cards. They are great. Love the crochet too. I fear I will be once again mailing on the deadline.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Your very welcome candy creature!!!
It was lots of fun making them!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you Hallowmas! Received your card yesterday - such cool stamp use! You're really making me want to get into stamping now.....


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool cards swapped!!! I will eventually make it into another swap.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

StanFam3 said:


> Cool cards swapped!!! I will eventually make it into another swap.


Hope so I'm planning on posting a Red, White and Dead Card Exchange closer to July 4th... say late May early June....


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more cards to make I'm really getting into making cards!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Your very welcome kmeyer I'm glad the usps still has the Harry potter stamps and you can make your own stamps at zazzle


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for the great card hallowmas!!! I love it! 

I mailed out all my cards last night  So hopefully they will be to everyone soon!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got knocked off my a** with a sinus infection, so hubby is mailing out the cards for me today. If they get to anybody late, I am so sorry....


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Feel better kmeyer!
It's almost rotten egg time!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, I mailed out my cards today thinking that today was the deadline, but I just looked back at the beginning of the thread and saw it was yesterday. Figures. I ended up sending out store bought cards that had a bit of a Halloween theme. Everyone on my list will eventually get a bonus card for May Day since my handmade cards are half-done, but the envelopes are stamped & addressed. Good thing that the handmade cards were Spring themed rather than Easter themed.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

kmeyer1313 - Thank you for the very nice card!!!! And the cute little bug inside of it!! He is now sitting on my desk


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

HOOO HOOO sounds like more cards are on their way... can't wait.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I got 2 cards late last week and 3 cards today. Thank you everyone. I will try to get a picture of them sometime this weekend. I hope mine start showing up soon. I mailed late Monday.


----------



## mindlesscreation88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mine got into the mail on the 31st but we'll see if they get to people on time as the post office here seems to suck.lol. Thank you to everyone who sent me a card the pile of them arrived today. I never realized how much I missed fun snail mail! I can't wait to be creative again!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I got a bunch of awesome cards in the mail today!
Candy Creature, mindlesscreation88, & Itzpopolotl, thank you guys soo soooo much! I love them!!! Each one of them is wonderful! 

Wishing all of you a very happy bunny day!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay rotten surprises !!!! 







Thank you all&#55357;&#56891;


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Happy ostara, rotten bunny time!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay another rotten bunny greeting!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More great cards have arrived in the past several days.

Candy Creature - Frog opened yours and after a few seconds Goes I don't get it... Cupid is V-day, Bunny - Easter, Santa - Christmas, St Patty well St Paddy's... but what Holiday is Frankenstein for.... I sat there dumbfounded... really... really yes really he was stumped... So extra points for making Frog feel silly.

Hostess - thanks for the card... Frog kept wanting to open the card upside down... guess he was having one of those days. 

Itz... love the spooky Easter tree.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got another card yesterday.. a lovely handmade one from Mindlesscreation88. Thanks so much.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Last card arrived today... KMeyer1313 Thanks for the lovely card and the cute little bug.

Thanks one and all for the great cards....
watch for the Red White and Dead Card Exchange coming to a thread near you in late May.


----------

